# Hello from West Cork :)



## Bongofury (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all - I'm Laura, also a rat person  I noticed Kathy's post below! She's really the reason I got off my bum and joined, as I've been fascinated with mice for years and umming and ahhing about the idea. I don't own any mice at present, but am seriously considering looking into the possibility again. I have owned some lovely mice in the past, but never any nice breeder ones. I'm hoping perhaps I can potentially pick a couple up at the Bradford, if anyone has any that they're homing! 

Anyway - I breed rats, under the prefix Bongo Fury. We currently breed Russian Silver, Russian Silver Agouti, Russian Dove and Russian Dove Agouti. Some of you probably know me, I recognise a few names about the place  and I'm very happy to be a member here - hopefully I can find out lots from being a member! 

Have always loved the tan mice, ever since I was a young small person, and I saw them in a book - I fell in love! 

xx


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello Laura

xxx


----------



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello Laura!! <waves>


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hiya Laura 

You might have to pop back on the sunday to the Bradford again as thats the mouse day, but I am guessing you will be staying in Leeds anyway so not too bad. Otherwise, if I can help let me know as I will be there on the sunday too


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

hiya, welcome to our forum


----------

